
BlackBerry Playbook: How did Research in Motion lose its way? - aarghh
http://www.slate.com/id/2291255/
======
nextparadigms
It was a classic disruption innovation case. Anyone who knows what that means,
they would've known that RIM and Nokia will be in trouble ever since the first
iPhone came out.

But specifically, RIM is in trouble because either they didn't see the
industry change towards touchscreen devices fast enough, or they didn't care
until recently. Why wouldn't they care? Because until recently their
financials were reaching records after records, and they thought that's the
only metric for the company's future success. "Hey, why would we ever change
when we're making so much money with out old ways?". The problem is disruptive
innovations and market shifts like these are very misleading for incumbents.
The disruptive products don't start hurting the incumbent's financials until
it's already too late to change. That's why they have to start changing fast
as soon as they notice the change catching on in their industry, even if they
are making a lot of money from the old way.

------
bambax
> _Research in Motion's new tablet is a misguided mess. First, a confession: I
> haven't used the BlackBerry PlayBook yet. (...) Reviewers who have gotten
> early access to the PlayBook have been almost universally puzzled by how
> half-baked it is._

Oh, thanks for the disclosure. But why don't you just shut up and wait until
you have something genuine to say, instead of mulching others' opinions??

